# Quick release troll motor mount



## Topgun95

Has anyone converted to a quick release from standard mount? I have a minn kota 80 and when I'm not fishing I'd like to take it out to give more room on the bow.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Yes


----------



## PHINS

I have one on my boat 101 I pilot and it really comes in handy. No complaints. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txdukklr

i have one makes life easy, being able to take it off quick


----------



## Quackerbox

Another user but didnt add it to an existing motor. I also found these after I installed the minnkota brand. I found the minn kota at wal mart for the same money. These guys say theirs is better....

http://www.deepbluemarine.com/products-view.cfm?CategoryID=5


----------



## Topgun95

My troll motor is mounted straight to the bow. I want to put a quick release mount in its place. Have any of you done this? Will the new mount use the same holes or will I have to drill new ones?


----------



## Quackerbox

The upper part mounts to the motor itself and the lower (smaller) mounts to the boat. I wouldnt think you'd have to drill new holes in the boat.

If it were me Id drill the mount before the boat. As long as your mounting holes dont interfere with the pin that holds it all together I dont see it being an issue


----------



## atexan

I purchased the quick release kit with my Minn Kota Riptide and I am happy with it. I can take the TM off when I have the kids in the boat where space is a premium. Long term it looks like it will hold up well.


----------



## 3GENTS_Fishing

Haven't converted one, but went with the QR system on the 101 ipilot. It literally pops off in a matter of seconds. Priceless when traveling or keeping the boat exposed. Also great when I'll have a full boat of waders and need the deck space. I'd never go back.


----------



## Topgun95

Thanks for all your help and knowledge. I'm ready to put one on. My next question is which one do you suggest? I have a riptide 80#. Once again thanks for your help and knowledge.


----------



## TXSlapNTickle

I just installed a Minn Kota Quick Release Mount and a Riptide SP70 with I Pilot on my boat. My boat was used but never had a trolling motor mounted to it previously so basically it was a new install.

The mount comes in two pieces and includes the locking pin and all the hardware you need to install it. You mount one piece to the motor and one piece to the boat. It even comes with a template so you can position the motor properly before you drill your holes.

I like the mount because I can take the motor off when storing the boat during the winter...or when overnight parking in a hotel parking lot. I also like the mount because it allows me to remove the trolling motor when I'm not going to use it that day.

The mount also gives you a little flexibility with mounting the motor in a position where it will not bind up on the rub-rail when deployed. In a way it's kind of like having a custom bracket in that sense.


----------

